# cherry shrimp



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i got some and now i need every little detail about what they need to survive and be healthy so if u no anything about them please speak up

thanks jason


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Here are a few links, that should help: 

Scroll down on this one  Some good info
http://www.timstropicals.com/Inventory/Invertebrates/index.asp

This should help:
http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-27376.html

As should this:
http://www.petshrimp.com/redcherryshrimp.html

Hope that that helps!


----------

